# Umbertide/Perugia School options



## Erinte14 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello! My husband and I are trying to decide if we should move our family to the Umbertide/Perugia area. We are from the US but we currently live in China. We have a 3 year old and we would like him to be able to attend preschool and kindergarten during our time in Italy. We would like him to learn Italian, but we also want to make sure that he is learning to read and write English as we plan to return to the US in 3-4 years. 

Does anyone know if there are international schools in this area? Do the public schools offer any English? Are there any after school English programs? 

I have done some erase arch but haven't come up with much. Any hep would be greatly appreciated.
Thank You!


----------



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Erinte,
In Italy kids study English from elementari (primary school - 6 years old). 
You need English course in kindergarden and you are lucky because in Perugia there is the Centro Internazionale Montessori (I can't put the link because I'm new in the forum).
They don't teach English, they simply have bilingual teachers who work with children in both language. I don't know this school, but Montessori method is great. Even public school in Italy are good, despite the wrong direction take in last years, but you will be in America when your child will go in primary school.
I hope this help


----------

